# Places To Buy Vintage Watches



## watch55 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm new to buying vintage watches, can you recommend places to buy them on the web please?

Thanks


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

HI. Welcome to the forum - I saw your earlier threads, but can't help with the Doxa.

1. Do you know what you are looking for in vintage watches?

2. Do you have an idea of your budget?

Googling "Vintage Watches" will bring up a number of sites. Explore them, get a feel for what's on offer and the range of prices.

Work your way (gently, mind!) up to 50 posts on here, then you can access PMs and the Sales Forum. Forum trades can be good. I put up a WTB for a gold Smiths and was offered a beautiful Astral by a member on here. On another forum, I complimented an old Bulova and the guy PM'd me offering a deal.

If you live near a fair-sized town, find out if there are any dealers. Most of my vintage collection has come from the guys in Norwich, and I'm very happy with them.

The Bay? I never have, but I think a good rule is not to go in for more than you can stand to lose. :buba:


----------



## watch55 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks AVO,

I am leaning more towards the 70's style of watch, LCD or mechanical. Price wise, depends on how much I like the watch


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Right, not really my scene - my only '70s watch is a 1971 Omega Dynamic.

Quite a few people are right into them, though, and can be more use to you than I can. Good luck with the hunt.

PS. If you are into '70s it might be an idea to include "retro" in your google search.


----------



## watch55 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely thanks again


----------



## BrianT (Apr 8, 2013)

Try Vintage Watches Collection. If nothing else a very good read . As yet I haven't bought from them but have heard good things.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^He has some beautiful collector's pieces, but don't come cheap.

Also I gather he doesn't update his website (in fact, I know that, I've followed it for over a year - either that or he doesn't sell any watches.)

However, like Brian I use it as a reference, there are some excellent photos and his descriptions are beautifully written hyperbole! :buba:


----------



## phantom splashback (Mar 10, 2013)

Spent many an hour on that site reading his descriptions. Certainly knows how to evoke a passion for a watch or movement, but like you, realised the watches never changed.


----------



## the time keeper (May 9, 2013)

my vintage collection of vintage watches started in the stores of this was grandmas attic and selling everything and anything. i have found some nice ones at low cost but the thing you have to beware if trying to find something that ticks when you buy it. if it doesn't run and you cant get a look at it unless you know you can spare the money, leave it cause if it runs (may be not well, but it can tick and hold something close to time) it can be fixed instead of replaced. it may be more risky but i have found some beautiful watches on the back roads of BC.


----------



## B3NVL (May 12, 2013)

do any of you chaps use watchrecon?


----------



## cutandpaste (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations on places that sell vintage watches in London? My budget wouldn't be more than Â£500, so somewhere that sells stuff cheaper than that would be great.

I'm on the lookout for a vintage Omega Seamaster, but want to see a couple of them properly before taking the plunge.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> If you live near a fair-sized town, find out if there are any dealers. Most of my vintage collection has come from the guys in Norwich, and I'm very happy with them.


I don't suppose it's within forum rules to name names on here as I'm gradually building up my posts to pm level. Can I assume the "guys" mentioned are dealers?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes they are dealers. Are you local to Norwich?


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Hi AVO,

Local, sort of. Over near King's Lynn so pretty much equidistant from Norwich, Cambridge and Peterborough.

Thought I was going to be making a trip into Narch yesterday, so I thought I'd ask the question. As it turned out, other things got in the way.

Being a newcomer to the world of watches, I'd like to be able to see one or two things in the flesh and make judgements before committing myself. I like the idea of buying older watches as I'm no fan of depreciation and it dramatically increases the range available.

I really ought to be making decisions based on what all my senses tell me rather than pretty pictures on the web.

Any suggestions? Do I just trawl St Benedict's and area or didn't there used to be a warehouse converted to antiques market somewhere?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

OK, next time you're in town (I've bought from all of these)...

1. On Magdalen Street, walking out from the city, near the Nazma restaurant. This is the biggest and best selection, and pretty good value. All guaranteed, and resonably priced.

2. St. Gregory's Alley, off St. Benedicts - mainly clocks, but a few cheaper vintage watches.

3. Off Pottergate (Bagley Court) opposite the Belgian Monk - mainly repairs but occasionally has a few watches for sale at good prices.

All worth a look if you're in town.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Top man. Next time I'm in the Norfolk's version of a sprawling metropolis, I'll have a good walk around these areas. Best leave Pottergate to last; if I wind up in the Belgian Monk it could all become a bit risky. I do like a Blonde Belgian.

Thanks, again.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just for you then (never mind the watch)! :lol:


----------

